# How to get better a shooting my bow



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Go back and read docs post again, pay attention to #4, I'll add what #'s are you shooting, maybe think of backing off 10-15# the work your way back up as you get stronger(at pulling set weight), and when you are shooting-when you start getting tired stop shooting for the day, the more tired you get the worse you'll shoot the madder you will get and accuracy will go right out the window.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

You might look into the bay area archers, or saginaw vally archery assoc. I still think the answer to consistently shooting better, is to consistently shoot. Lots of GOOD shots, take their bows out in aug. and shoot the crap out of them till bow opener. Lots of average shots do the same thing. If you are in a club , or shoot leagues, guys will help you . There are too many factors to shoot better besides practice. FORM, to tight a grip on bow, to big a grip on bow, to large peep, shoting with your bac,anchor not puching the trigger. My point is, you can't fix in in one session. but thats okay. You need practice shooting properly, not practice, practice , etc, you get it


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

OR, check into local clubs, they all have winter leagues. leagues keep the clubs alive. When, if you join, it is okay to shoot with hunting set-ups, ( not bh's). Find the target guys, can't miss them orange bows, 4 ft long stabelizers, V bars,back tension releases, and scopes, and takes at least a minute to release a shot. But these guys know form. Have one watch you shoot , and they will tell you what you need help on. There is usually a few things wrong, work on one thing at a time. At Flint Bowman , we have a guy who is an olympic shooter, He will not tell you what you are doing wrong, unless you ask, then he will only show you one thing at a time. He learned this in Colorado at olympic camp. We also have a couple of nat champions. They are at local clubs. If you don't want to join a club, at least do a league, or shoot svaa tourneys. you only compete against same equipment


----------

